# forum newcomer



## Evilnun (May 25, 2015)

Hi All, wanted to say hi and im looking forward to using this forum more and more.

In the last year or so i have got more and more into decent coffee and im looking to make the next step and buy an espresso machine in the near future.

im based in kent, and mostly drink my coffee at work.

Anyway just saying hello, time to go make a coffee


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Great bunch of people on here! Give me a shout with your budget and I'm sure I can do you a great deal on some equipment! Andy


----------



## Evilnun (May 25, 2015)

ok thanks! yeah ive already been reading loads- its great that whatever your question, someone generally will have the solution! will let you know.

rob


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Welcome fellow newbie!


----------

